# Ipamorelin only cruise / bridge to avoid unwanted sides



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

been looking into peps recently and only ones that have caught my eye are GHRP-2, CJC 1295 and Ipamorelin

reason im interested in Ipamorelin is hopefully to avoid unwanted sides such as prolactin and cortisol increase which ive heard the other two can effect

would I benefit in terms of fat loss and or muscle retention during a long cut in between cycles running Ipamorelin alone? ive been off gear about 16 weeks now and dont plan on going back on for another 8 or so months

I read a thread @Pscarb posted up on peptides having a synergistic effect when used together namely GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 however as i stated above id rather not run into raised cortisol and prolactin without taking further meds if possible

any advices from all appreciated



:thumb:​


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the synergistic effect is between a GHRP and GHRH peptide, Ipamorelin is a 3rd generation GHRP peptides so the effect when run together is the same


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sounds like i would be selling myself short running it as a standalone

how is prolactin sides controlled during use, usual suspects: bromo and caber?

I planned on staying on for quite some time and didnt think it was advisable to stay on caber for too long, i've personally never had any unwanted sides from it but have read up on a lot of potential side effects


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am confused by your posts, what do you want to run?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i am confused by your posts, what do you want to run?


initially GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 as i was incorrectly under the impression that they were the two with a synergistic effect however started to have second thoughts on further research that there was risk of raised prolactin and cortisol

i then started to look into peptides that didnt come with these risks and came across ipamorelin however since you mentioned above that this too greatly benefits from a synergistic effect when ran with other peptides i came to the conclusion that the risk of raised prolactin and cortisol is unavoidable if one is hoping for the best bang for their buck

so then my concern became how can i correct the above issues and run the peps as a type of bridge in between cycles whilst hopefully avoiding dopamine receptor agonists

*cliffs: *

*
*

*
-no particular preference on which peptides however would like to get the most out of it (assume the combination of two is a must) *

*
-looking to avoid increased prolactin sides *

*
-unsure whether or not dopamine receptor agonist is used to tackle such issues*

*
*

*
so with all that said id like to run GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 whilst keeping prolactin sides down, my main concern is how to go about doing this*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well you have 2 choices

1 - run GHRP-2 & Mod GRF and run Caber alongside to reduce prolactin sides along with something to reduce raised cortisol levels

2 - run IPAM & Mod GRF releases a GH pulse the same as GHRP-6 a little less than GHRP-2 but with no bad sides at all.....so no need to run extra drugs to combat sides


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I may get shot to pieces for this but I have been researching thoroughly lately and I think you may benefit more from running CJC 1295 DAC for the purposes you outline....

I believe in theory CJC 1295 DAC will be superior to Mod GRF for both fat loss and muscle retention however at the risk of potentially greater side effects. You see when you pin GHRP 2 and Mod GRF for example you get a short lived but high intensity burst of growth hormone that lasts 30-60 minutes.

Now the mechanism by which growth hormone promotes fat loss is by lipolysis. Growth hormone oxidises fat from your stored body fat and pushes those fatty acids into your blood stream. If you do not burn off the energy provided by those fatty acids they will get stored again as fat. This is a reason why I believe fasted AM cardio is so effective, one of your bodies own natural pulses happens in the morning upon waking and of course we know that fasting promotes natural growth hormone production and release.

So you can see the problem here is that GHRP + Mod GRF may cause a huge release of growth upon pinning but it is short lived, so if the oxidised fat is not burned in this time it will simply get stored again. So how can we get round this?

CJC 1295 DAC is a long acting version of Mod GRF that has a half life of almost 8 days. One benefit and one may also say side effect of this is that the pituitary will constantly produce growth hormone, which in turn raises your basal growth hormone levels between 2-7 times and your IGF1 levels 1.5-3 times. This means you have an elevated level of growth hormone floating around 24 hours a day. Remember what I said about oxidation of fat cells? Yup you got it, your body will be oxidising fat 24/7. Now don't get too excited, unless you do burn this energy it will still just get stored again but you will have a much greater opportunity to do so. This may be why you will find anecdotes online of body builders using the same IU of synthetic growth hormone split across the day when using it for fat loss purposes.

You can of course use GHRP 2 / 6 or IPAM along with the DAC variant of CJC 1295 to get those huge pulses in addition to the constantly raised GH levels. Theoretically you then get the best of both worlds. The constantly increased IGF1 levels also promote protein synthesis 24/7 which again has huge implications on your bodies muscle building potential.

Negatives? Well there are many implications from having constantly raised GH and IGF1 levels. Such as increased cancer risk and growth of all tissue within your body, not just muscle! Have a google around if you are interested in these. There are also some who believe that having the pituitary produce growth hormone constantly may damage it but I have seen no evidence of this.

I can provide all my sources for this information if you wish, but thought I would drop a quick post here from all the stuff I have been reading recently. I think it is well worth some investigation and experimentation and CJC 1295 DAC deserves another look. @Pscarb I know this is one of your many fields of expertise, do you have any opinions on CJC 1295 DAC now new research is popping up? Seems quite an exciting peptide.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I may get shot to pieces for this but I have been researching thoroughly lately and I think you may benefit more from running CJC 1295 DAC for the purposes you outline....
> 
> I believe in theory CJC 1295 DAC will be superior to Mod GRF for both fat loss and muscle retention however at the risk of potentially greater side effects. You see when you pin GHRP 2 and Mod GRF for example you get a short lived but high intensity burst of growth hormone that lasts 30-60 minutes.
> 
> ...


Have you read this

The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

@SelflessSelfie can you show your source for the pulse created by mod GRF & GHRP only lasting 30-60 minutes please as that is incorrect the total curve is more like 3hrs and releasing FFAs does not happen straight away, multiple higher pulses through the day is better than a low constant bleed that will in time damage your PG.

CJC1295 DAC has its place but it is not better than a GHRP& Mod GRF combo, I am on my phone but when I get to my laptop I will put up some data to back this up...

Please give the references for your info please


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Have you read this
> 
> The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb


I have mate and it is a great article, I am not saying one is better than the other, I just like to keep an open mind on these subjects and read as much as I can before coming to a conclusion, to be honest with you, I have become fascinated by the potential in peptides after reading more and more.



Pscarb said:


> @SelflessSelfie can you show your source for the pulse created by mod GRF & GHRP only lasting 30-60 minutes please as that is incorrect the total curve is more like 3hrs and releasing FFAs does not happen straight away, multiple higher pulses through the day is better than a low constant bleed that will in time damage your PG.
> 
> CJC1295 DAC has its place but it is not better than a GHRP& Mod GRF combo, I am on my phone but when I get to my laptop I will put up some data to back this up...
> 
> Please give the references for your info please


Sure thing, just trying to find them all now, here's one extensive article that argues the case for CJC 1295 DAC in some scenarios.

Part 1

How to Effectively Mimic the Use of Growth Hormone with Peptides - Part 1 | IronMagâ?¢ Bodybuilding & Fitness Portal

Part 2

How to Effectively Mimic the Use of Growth Hormone with Peptides - Part 2 | IronMagâ?¢ Bodybuilding & Fitness Portal

Support for CJC 1295 DAC's ability to maintain the bodies natural pulses.

Pulsatile secretion of growth hormone (GH) persists during continuous stimulation by CJC-1295, a long-acting GH-releasing hormone analog. - PubMed - NCBI

Just found this when looking for the Mod GRF half life article, very interesting article on peptides vs HGH.

Growth Hormone Administration vs. CJC-1295 and GHRP-6

Mod GRF Half life, apologies I am struggling to find a study, only articles.

http://strongpeptide.com/blog/mod-grf-1-29/

Half an hour half life, so of course the secretion could last longer, so I stand corrected!

GHRP 2 peak at 15 minutes after dosing.

http://strongpeptide.com/blog/ghrp-2

All in all though some interesting reading material. Would love to see more studies and clinical trials done on peptides.

Edit: Just wanted to add that I appreciate the knowledge that you guys bring to the forum, I know I am a complete newbie when it comes to this, but I do love to read and research this stuff which includes feeding of the experiences of the guys like you who have done it and experienced it. So thanks again.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

is peptide source recommendation allowed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I have mate and it is a great article, I am not saying one is better than the other, I just like to keep an open mind on these subjects and read as much as I can before coming to a conclusion, to be honest with you, I have become fascinated by the potential in peptides after reading more and more.
> 
> Sure thing, just trying to find them all now, here's one extensive article that argues the case for CJC 1295 DAC in some scenarios.
> 
> ...


you are totally correct about the elevations in IGF-1 using CJC1295 DAC i have a few studies in my article backing that up, however there is a real issue with long term use of CJC1295 DAC because of consistent IGF-1 elevations which is not a good thing, for the most part cycling CJC1295 DAC 6-8 weeks on with a decent off period will work well but certainly is not something you will want to use long term.....

if you pop over to DAT's site he has hundreds of threads with articles stating why Pulsing GH is better long term than having a consistent GH release (GH bleed).......

the graph below gives you the release curve for GHRP/GHRH short acting as you can see it is much longer than 30min.....

CJC1295 DAC has potential to give good results but needs to be used with some fore thought, like i say pop over to DAT's site he has a huge collection of data on the subject (it is known as CJC MAP over there)


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you are totally correct about the elevations in IGF-1 using CJC1295 DAC i have a few studies in my article backing that up, however there is a real issue with long term use of CJC1295 DAC because of consistent IGF-1 elevations which is not a good thing, for the most part cycling CJC1295 DAC 6-8 weeks on with a decent off period will work well but certainly is not something you will want to use long term.....
> 
> if you pop over to DAT's site he has hundreds of threads with articles stating why Pulsing GH is better long term than having a consistent GH release (GH bleed).......
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff, thanks for that dude, I believe the elevated igf 1 is what could partially be responsible for the intestinal growth in modern body builders and to be honest that is something I want to avoid.

I have read dats stuff just wanted to look at the whole picture, I found threads by Russian star on another forum that argued for DAC and it was quite compelling.

I want to swap over to no dac now after I run out of dac, but would it still be worth while if I can only pin twice a day on weekdays (pre workout and before bed)? I can pin five times a day on weekends. Or would I still be best cycling dac and using GHRP 2 as above.

Thanks again dude.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have read Russian stars posts and the studies in my article back up what he is saying (as long as the dose is the same 3-6g per week) Dat now has re thought his stance on the peptide as with most things as time goes by new data comes out to challenge existing, I still believe that pulsing with Mod GRF and a ghrp is the most effective solution long term but you can add to this by cycling CJC DAC along side but the consistently raised IGF1 levels are a real concern


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Cool, I will give both a try and give a comparison.

Thanks again for the info.

I have just thought, peptides can be left out of the fridge for up to a week before they start to degrade so I could do three jabs a day by putting pre filled slin pins in the car and pinning in my car in the morning. Mod GRF just became an option. May try 100mcg three times daily on weekdays and five times a day on weekends.


----------

